# Halloween party invitations



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello fellow haunters its been a long time since I have been able to creep around the haunt...but I am now looking forward to this Halloween since last year became impossible. I am asking for suggestions regarding invitations to my Party ... For my costume I am going to be the Fairy Queen of Halloween very dark and mysterious ... decorations will include a lot of bare branches and lights as well as vaseline glass under black lights for fairy magic. I had originally intended on making skeleton fairys and sending one to each guest but the couple people I ran it by were horrified at the idea and so now I had to scrap the whole idea and come up with something new and that something is what I need help with! I just cant come up with anything as interesting! 
All your suggestions are welcome, and thanks!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I think a skeleton fairy invitation is a brilliant idea and perfectly in keeping with your theme, but then I also love gargoyles and corpsed buckies


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Screw what people think..do what your gut tells u to do!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like you found a way to separate those who share your vision and enthusiasm, from those who wouldn't get a kick out of it. I agree with the others...go for it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You could use those little 6 " resin skeletons that come on a string and make some hideous wings for them, and a little branchwand....with a glittery pink tutu??

Like these: I found mine at the local drug store, and they were cheaper:
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0

You can cut the joints apart with scissors and reglue them into poses...hit them with some marker to accentuate the eye sockets, etc.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the fairy skeleton idea... I've been toying with making some of those, but I never thought to use them as an invitation.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for your support and ideas! I knew you could help!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

For a less time consuming & a more mailable idea: on Martha's website, under Halloween parties//invites, she has a template for a flat paper skelly invitation: you can put little brads in the joints to make it poseable. You could easily either draw a tutu etc on and add glitter etc or actually glue pieces of tulle on....I'd post the link but I'm lazy.

The text for invite can go on skelly's wings, or they could hold a banner with info...I think some kissykissy red lips on the skelly would look nice..LOL.

You can also find skelly images that look creepier, more like a Victorian medical textbook illustration. I just think those may be too thin & not durable enough to cut out & use as an invite. Poke around your computer too..most come with a clipart file and ability to download additional clipart images from a website....if you do white paper, black inked skelly & fuschia text, it would look cute...add in fairy details to skelly...accent it with some crystal/snow glitter glue....distressed fabric wings...

I'd either go all cutesy, pinky glittery..or totally dead, creepy distressed skelly fairy.....


----------



## ghoulieghoul (Aug 12, 2010)

Last year I soaked paper in tea until it achieved a old worn appearance, wrote up a poem and printed on each. Then burned the edges for an even older look. I bought a bag of small cheapy plastic bats and sewed each wing together with a piece of string, rolled the invites into a "scroll" and put the bats over them. They turned out really cool. If you could find some pics of Lady Cottington's pressed fairys, you could print one on your invite as if you rolled the live fairy up in it! Not sure what you'd want to tie them with...Hope that is a bit of an idea anyway.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions I knew my fellow Haunters would lead me in the right direction


----------

